# heise newsticker einbinden



## rubbl-die-katz (8. November 2004)

Hi zusammen, 
ich habe Schwierigkeiten den heise.de newsticker in meine website einzubinden.
Hab einfach keinen Plan wie ich das anstellen soll ... :/

Hier ist das gute Stück:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/heise.rdf


Wäre nice wenn mir jmd eine genaue Anleitung geben kann... hab sowas nicht sonderlich drauf... 

Danke
#rubbl die katz


----------



## Christian Fein (8. November 2004)

Meine Glaskugel hat mir leider nicht sagen können womit du dies 
einbinden willst.
Sprich Java, PHP, oder ASP.net, oder doch mit CGI oder war es
nicht doch komplett etwas anderes? 

Java:
http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/library/x-tiphdln.html

PHP siehe Suchfunktion:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=25919&highlight=RDF

usw

Mit etwas mehr infomationen (und intensieverer Nutzung der 
Suchfunktion) fährst du allgemein besser 

grüsse


----------



## rubbl-die-katz (10. November 2004)

sachmal, was ist denn mit deiner glaskugel los, die musste mal patchen  

am liebsten würde ich es mit php machen.

bin nur auf der suche nach jemandem der mir ganz genau erklärt wie und wo ich welchen quellcode einzubinden habe damit ich den heise-news-ticker angezeigt bekomme. hab das nämlich echt net drauf, wäre aber wirklich wichtig  

also, ich hoffe mal, dass sich jemand erbarmen kann
danke
#rubbl die katz


----------

